# EPST like menu in CM7?



## kennedmh (Oct 17, 2011)

Is there some equivalent to the EPST menu from sense ROMs in AOSP roms like CM7? I'd like to be able to change the vocoder my TB is using. Before I flashed CM7, I had my vocoder changed to 13k (over EVRC or EVRC-B) because it sounds better to me. I'd like to find out what the vocoder CM7 uses is and maybe change it but I have no idea where to look and I can't seem to find any answers via google.

So, can anyone help me out?


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

You would have to flash back to sense to get into that. It's not supported in AOSP ROMs as far as I know, at least that's always what I've been told.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

ProgHouse said:


> You would have to flash back to sense to get into that. It's not supported in AOSP ROMs as far as I know, at least that's always what I've been told.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


^ this


----------



## kennedmh (Oct 17, 2011)

ProgHouse said:


> You would have to flash back to sense to get into that. It's not supported in AOSP ROMs as far as I know, at least that's always what I've been told.


OK, I can do that I guess. Is whatever I set though EPST in a sense ROM going to survive across a wipe though when I flash back to CM7 or is anything set there not stored in the /system or /data partitions? Are the settings that EPST manipulates independent of the ROM being used? Or are they something that's baked in at build-time in AOSP ROMs and if so, is there any way to see what those settings are at least?


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

kennedmh said:


> OK, I can do that I guess. Is whatever I set though EPST in a sense ROM going to survive across a wipe though when I flash back to CM7 or is anything set there not stored in the /system or /data partitions? Are the settings that EPST manipulates independent of the ROM being used? Or are they something that's baked in at build-time in AOSP ROMs and if so, is there any way to see what those settings are at least?


As far as I know the setting will persist.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

